

DevOps: Solving the engineering productivity challenge - mopoke
http://www.pwc.com/us/en/technology-forecast/2013/issue2/index.jhtml

======
phamilton
Having worked in devops type areas, I tried to re-brand myself as a "platform
engineer" because I felt it described my work better than "operations". I've
known others in similar situations going by the title "productivity engineer".
Essentially, devops has become a broad buzzword with very little meaning. I
have frequently heard it used to simply mean "ops,but you write code instead
of just babysitting servers". I feel that productivity and platform
engineering are much more descriptive and accurate.

